# Powder Blue Hybrid showoff



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

This fish is more or less sold, but I figure I'd take some pictures of it before it heads off to its new home 

First off, I tried to color correct this to get rid of some of the overbearing blue that cameras just love to eat up:










The following set of pictures are unaltered from my camera:










The one picture where I caught this guy flashing and it's out of focus 










Normal dress:










Peekaboo!










And for being a good sport, here's my little Volitans (thanks again Kalimist!):


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey I've seen this fish In person it's a beauty 
Dustin


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Good looking tang


----------

